# Kokeilkaa pientiimit siirtää keskustelut



## Gavril

Päivää taas,

Tässä vastaus kyselyyn, jossa yhtiö kysyi mahdollisista tavoista parantaa sisäistä verkostoitumista:



> Ehdotus: kokeilkaa pientiimit siirtää keskustelut kanaville joihin kaikki, tai enemmän ihmisiä kuin ydinporukka, pääsee osallistumaan[.]



Tähän asti en saa mitään tolkkua siniseksi värjäämästäni osasta, koska en näe, miten se toimii kieliopillisesti.

Miten se pitäisi ymmärtää? Esim. oliko kirjoittajan mielessä jotakin niin kuin:

_kokeilkaa pientiimit*[, joiden avulla voidaan]* siirtää ..._

?

Kiitos ajatuksistanne


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Yksi mahdollinen tulkinta on, että virkkeestä on jäänyt pois pari pilkkua:

_kokeilkaa*, pientiimit, *siirtää keskustelu kanaville, joihin..._

Siinä tapauksessa tuo olisi suoraan pientiimeille osoitettu kehotus. Puheessa tuollaista rakennetta käytetään myös, eivätkä pilkut sanan _pientiimit_ ympärillä välttämättä vaikuta paljoakaan intonaatioon. Ehkä ne siksi ovat jääneet kirjoituksessakin pois.

Toinen vaihtoehto on tietenkin, että kirjoittaja on halunnut sanoa:

_kokeilkaa_* siirtää pientiimien keskustelu*_ kanaville, joihin..._

Myös sinun ehdottamasi tulkinta voi olla oikea, ehkä mieluummin muodossa

_kokeilkaa *pientiimejä*, joiden avulla voidaan siirtää..._

Epäselvästi sanottu joka tapauksessa, tuo alkuperäinen vastaus.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_kokeilkaa*, pientiimit, *siirtää keskustelu kanaville, joihin..."_

Näin minä tuon ymmärsin ilman mitään ongelmia. Vähän huolimattomalta puhekieleltä virke vaikuttaa. Esimerkiksi verbin "pääsee" pitäisi tietysti olla monikossa huolitellussa kielessä.

GOM


----------

